# DIY'ing your wheels with Wurth Paint



## terrymcg

Guys,

Was just after some feedback on Wurth Wheel Primer,Paint and Laquer. I have refurbed my own wheels in the past with Halfords rattle cans with great results.....for a couple of weeks. I just found the durability of the paint surprisingly crap. It chipped really really quickly and never felt fully hard.

So are the Wurth rattle cans up to the job and a lot more durable??

Any experiences would be good to hear!

Cheers

Terry


----------



## INWARD123

Yes probably the best out there. I done set of BMW alloys once and I have to say they looked like they were sent away to a Pro - I think like any thing the success was because I spent ages getting them clean, took my time sanding and filling and used wet and dry paper etc.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Your problem may have been the lacquer used. Get some 2k lacquer off ebay and the likes, should be more suited to road wheels.


----------



## g40steve

Look up local paint supplies firms


----------



## rayat

dont know if you guys get Motip paint there, but i've done two set of wheels with Motip Primer, paint & laquer. Works really well and really durable! First set of wheels i did i drove around with for 3 years (all year round), second one i just did. A lil pic 'em


----------



## TOGWT

INWARD123 said:


> Yes probably the best out there. I done set of BMW alloys once and I have to say they looked like they were sent away to a Pro - I think like any thing the success was because I spent ages getting them clean, took my time sanding and filling and used wet and dry paper etc.


*Surface Preparation*

•	Ensure wheels and rotors are cool before applying cold water as this may cause them to warp. 
•	Hose off as much initial grime as you can. 
•	Rinse up into the wheel well to wash away road kill, mud and other debris. 
•	Use detailing clay and lubrication to remove any embedded contaminants 
•	Use a d-limonene (citrus) based cleaner to remove any road tar or oil. Apply P21S®® Total Auto Wash to surfaces and let soak in, agitate with a long-handled boar's haired brush before rinsing 
•	Before finally removing cleaner, agitate with a soft brush and then rinse off

*Refinishing*

•	Clean the surface with PrepSol and then sand any scratched or damaged area with Norton 3X Sandpaper (p-graded aluminium oxide grain,) 60, 80 or 100 grit sand paper, sand wet or dry with a rubber sanding block. 
•	Use a tack rag and wipe the area, using a light pressure
•	Fill any minor indentations with Bondo Lightweight Filler 264 and Red Cream Hardener, allowing approx 30 minutes before you shape / sand 
•	Sand until you have removed the scratches. 
•	Continue the sanding process using finer and finer grades of UniGrit paper, 220 or 320 grit and finally with 500-grit paper. 
•	For small hard to reach places use a Dremel Tool and a suitable sanding bit

*Repainting* (cast aluminium) *Surface*

The following will result in a durable re-finished repaint
•	Prepare the surface by removing all sandpaper residues with a tack rag, wash surface and then dry thoroughly. . 
•	Use 3M Painters Masking Tape between the tyre and the wheel rim (or use Vaseline to mask the tyre from paint overspray) 
•	Wipe-down the wheels with DuPont Prep Sol and allow to air dry. 
•	Apply a thin coat of 1z 'Haft-Grund' Self-etching Primer to stabilize and provide an etched surface. 
•	Use at temperatures between 70 - 90.oF degrees Fahrenheit (.Do not use this paint in damp conditions)
•	Shake the can well for at least a full minute
•	Push the spray nozzle as you sweep across and release at the end. 
•	Spray on, spray off. Spray on, spray off; apply as a very fine / thin coat. 
•	Paint with two thin coats of silver alloy paint (Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel) to ensure complete coverage
•	Allow air-drying; 1-2 hours between coats and then lightly sand finish, then leave to cure overnight. 
•	Finish with a clear lacquer paint (Wurth European Blend Lacquers) apply two or three thin coats of clear with about 20-30 minutes of drying time between coats to seal the silver metallic paint and add depth and gloss 
•	A allow clear coat to air-dry and then cure for 4-6 ours
•	Apply a sealant for protection

*Product details*

Audi, BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, VW, and most other European OEMs use a cast aluminium alloy wheels. They're usually painted silver and have a clear coated finish.

1.	_1z 'Haft-Grund' Self-etching Primer -_ bare metal (steel or aluminium) wheels should be primed first with a self' -etching primer and is lead and cadmium-free Applied under a topcoat of urethane paint provides a secondary method of protecting the steel from corrosion. This primer bonds to bare metal and forms a base suitable for synthetic resin, acrylic lacquer and nitro combination paints. A single can will prime two wheels

*Warning -* Do not use this primer on painted or clear-coated wheels where you are touching-up scuffs and scrapes. A self-etching Primer is for use only on wheels that have been taken down to bare metal.

2.	_Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel Paint_ (Aerosol) can be used as a spot touch-up or whole wheel repaints, one can is enough to coat two complete wheels. This paint is unusually user-friendly, it's a fast-drying lacquer that matches the standard allow wheel paint use by Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, VW, Audi and most other European OEMs. One aerosol restores two complete wheels. to match the OEM gloss of new vehicles

3.	_Wurth European Blend Lacquers (Aerosol)_ - used for all German (silver) painted wheels, to match the OEM gloss of new vehicles. This paint is unusually user-friendly, it's a fast-drying lacquer that matches the standard allow wheel paint use by Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, VW, Audi and most other European OEMs. Wurth German Alloy Silver Wheel Lacquer can be effectively used for spot repairs or full wheel restoration. One can is enough to coat two complete wheels. For the best results, use at temperatures between 70 and 90 degrees Fahrenheit.

*TOGWT ™ Ltd (Established 1980) © Copyright 2002-2010, all rights reserved​*


----------



## p1tse

i need to find out more. mines flaking, with some kerb marks. don't have the cash to do them up properly, but maybe a DIY job could reduce the effect and stick out like a sore thumb on mine


----------



## terrymcg

p1tse said:


> i need to find out more. mines flaking, with some kerb marks. don't have the cash to do them up properly, but maybe a DIY job could reduce the effect and stick out like a sore thumb on mine


I doubt it would stick out mate! Like I said when I did my first set, I had never done anything like that before. The finish was superb,like brand new. It was just the durability that let me down. But if the Wurth paint is everything it says it is, well it should be fine!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi I've jus stumbled over wurth german wheel siver & all I can say is its fantastic, I have been strugelling to find a good match for the VAG wheels Ive been refurbing (work for a skoda dealer, I'll attach a few pics but there not the best as I was using my Iphone

Damage








Preped








Primed please note I did not use wurth primer








Wurth German wheel silver 3 x coats








All Finished with 3 coats of wurth Laquor








I dont pretend to be a profesinal But I was so pleased with the end results they were as good if not better than firms that charge my company £45 per wheel, Cant reccomend it enougth.

HTH

Regards Jason.


----------



## uruk hai

This is a set I did and I used quite a lot of Wurth products and I thought they were very good :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117662


----------



## Guest

All Finished with 3 coats of wurth Laquor
View attachment 13497


You go to all that trouble and then some plonker sticks a big lump of lead to it


----------



## [email protected]

lol I know itt was me hehe I was worried about wheel woblle ect, I took it off to refurb the wheel then stuck it back on, if it was mine I would have taken it back to tyre shop & had wheels balanced from the inside.....thats the trouble with my job its all cost!


----------

